# Snake Ranch pic's



## SnakeRanch (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

With the 2012 breeding season in full swing, I thought it was a good opportunity to share some photo's

All questions welcome,


----------



## eddie123 (Oct 28, 2012)

very nice snakes and loving the albino.
Welcome


----------



## tankslapt (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome pic's, love the second roughie one. I have to get one one day.

P.S. Any chance of seeing black princess?


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 28, 2012)

my veins flow with envy right now great snakes though loving the look of a walk-in-incubator


----------



## SnakeRanch (Oct 28, 2012)

More...


----------



## Leeloofluff (Oct 28, 2012)

Very very cool guys! 

And yes i have a question

Give me everything


----------



## edstar (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow. That's sooooo awesome


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 28, 2012)

Not being funny but i have purchased 4 snakes from ya so far and im very plzd...but i asked about BHP this yr and u said NO???? Y? when ya post pics :shock:
Thanks 
Pete


----------



## sk17zn (Oct 28, 2012)

I would love one of them bhp's so good looking. Good work guys


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm Loving this but will we get replies?


----------



## RedFox (Oct 28, 2012)

I too want to know about the BHP you have taken them off your price list.


----------



## SnakeRanch (Oct 28, 2012)

BHP's are on the current price list. Check out our website

Thanks


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 29, 2012)

Bout time SnakeRanch got on here haha.


----------



## caliherp (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice pictures. Great looking snakes. Good luck with the eggs.


----------



## lizardloco (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I saw a pied childrens.... :lol:


----------



## Perko (Oct 29, 2012)

What a stunning group of snakes and lizards.
I think i will be purchasing a few snakes from you guy's this year, with animals like that im sure i wont be the only one!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Oct 29, 2012)

Fantastic photo's!


----------



## sunglow (Oct 29, 2012)

Where are you guys at with the pied childreni project and the double het darwins? (albino x hyper)


----------



## RedFox (Oct 29, 2012)

SnakeRanch said:


> BHP's are on the current price list. Check out our website
> 
> Thanks



Just had a proper look at you website and there they are. I must be going blind lol


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome pics snake ranch, i love ur reptiles , i am also interested in hearing more about the pied childreni project?


----------



## SnakeRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

Here are some fresh shots of a recent clutch of BHP's


----------



## Marzzy (Oct 30, 2012)

SnakeRanch said:


> Here are some fresh shots of a recent clutch of BHP's



Congrats defiantly didn't have trouble this year = D


----------



## SnakeRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

Almost forgot the Jungles...

- - - Updated - - -

and Piebald


----------



## traceylee (Oct 30, 2012)

RedFox said:


> Just had a proper look at you website and there they are. I must be going blind lol



I couldn't find them either, so that makes two of us!


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 30, 2012)

Great to see some pics from snake ranch all looking good already a little baby albino and some olives too


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 30, 2012)

traceylee said:


> I couldn't find them either, so that makes two of us!



I think its mainly because no pictures are being shown for the BHP's at least not that i can see, i dont know about anyone else but i tend to look the at the photos on the right hand side first before i read the name/price etc.

Wow snakeranch, great photo's and great reptiles, no wonder why u have such a high reputation


----------



## SnakeRanch (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments, remember anyone thinking about purchasing an animal off us this year get in now as the 20/20 ends soon!


----------



## reptileaddiction (Oct 30, 2012)

Are you able to share pics of the pied children's with the large white patch in focus? All the pics appear to have that patch out of focus.


----------



## Albino93 (Oct 30, 2012)

Also some full body shots of the piebald would be awesome. Whats its gender? and how old is it? has it sired or produced any hatchlings?


----------



## Stimm (Oct 31, 2012)

Any pics of the pygmy stimmies?

View attachment 269295


----------



## Pinoy (Oct 31, 2012)

Some very nice snakes! 

My BHP came from you guys and I love her . 

Just curious as to why you guys don't sell SA womas anymore?


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Oct 31, 2012)

Great pictures.

I've got a pair of wheat belt stimmies and blond macs on order and can't wait to get them. Going by the pictures their will be awesome.

I love the black bluetongues and was that a black childrens/mac/stimmie in the second picture of the second group. Are you breeding them as well, it looked fantastic.


----------



## MyMitchie (Oct 31, 2012)

My heart melted at those baby BHP's!


----------



## sunglow (Oct 31, 2012)

can we get some info on where the peid project is at?


----------



## happynagini (Oct 31, 2012)

That het darwin is sooooo gorgeous !! Me want


----------



## Smithers (Oct 31, 2012)

May I ask what is pic#13 in your first set of images please SR


----------



## SnakeRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

Smithers said:


> May I ask what is pic#13 in your first set of images please SR



That little guy is one of last years Albino Mac's - it just has an intense orange pattern, unlike the almost patternless founder animal; Rodney.


----------



## saintanger (Oct 31, 2012)

love all your snakes and blue tongues. some beautiful animals there. i got my nephew a childrens off you's a while back.


----------



## SnakeRanch (Oct 31, 2012)

Stimm said:


> Any pics of the pygmy stimmies?



Ask any you shall receive. One very uncomfortable pygmy female.

- - - Updated - - -



reptileaddiction said:


> Are you able to share pics of the pied children's with the large white patch in focus? All the pics appear to have that patch out of focus.



Here is the patch on the males neck. The female was in shed unfortunately


----------



## sunglow (Oct 31, 2012)

a few people have asked about the pied project can we get any more info please?


----------



## benjamind2010 (Oct 31, 2012)

"snakeranch shots 173"...those blonde spotteds in the first set of pics are truly spectacular to my eyes. I'd almost be inclined to get a pair


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 31, 2012)

SnakeRanch said:


> Here are some fresh shots of a recent clutch of BHP's


R these the QLD that r on your 20/20 list....so i take it u not breeding the darker orange phase NT's?...Thanks ....Pete


----------



## Smithers (Oct 31, 2012)

SnakeRanch said:


> That little guy is one of last years Albino Mac's - it just has an intense orange pattern, unlike the almost patternless founder animal; Rodney.



Thank you, good luck (I know it's not luck) with your Alb Mac project


----------



## reptileaddiction (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the in focus pics of the whit section of the pied. It looks awesome.


----------



## Xeaal (Oct 31, 2012)

What sort is the one in the first set of pics, at the bottom, with the blue eyes? Is it a Bredli?


----------



## Stimm (Oct 31, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> What sort is the one in the first set of pics, at the bottom, with the blue eyes? Is it a Bredli?



Rough Scale Python


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 1, 2012)

thank you. Learning something new everyday


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 1, 2012)

have you got any adult pygmy stimi males?


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 1, 2012)

Really nice snakes , i was wondering why you have just joined APS and were only regular members , but having read the whole thread i guess you didnt want to spend ALL day on the computer answering questions , although youre doing a good job of that


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 3, 2012)

sunglow said:


> Where are you guys at with the pied childreni project and the double het darwins? (albino x hyper)



We are hopeful of what the Pied pairings will produce this season, we have the male pied (pictured) mated to some of his daughters.

The Black Princess has only ever been bred to a normal wild type Darwin male, there are also photos of that pairing in our intial posts.

- - - Updated - - -



Pinoy said:


> Just curious as to why you guys don't sell SA womas anymore?



We haven't produced enough SA Woma's in recent years to warrant advertising them. The few that we do breed each year are always sold to those people who have been put on waiting lists. If you want something in particular and we don't have it listed, then just email and ask us.

- - - Updated - - -



Mangy_Wombat said:


> Great pictures. Was that a black childrens/mac/stimmie in the second picture of the second group? Are you breeding them as well, it looked fantastic.



That is a Melanistic Mac, affectionately known as BlackJack. 

He has been a very busy boy this season and sired many clutches, some of those are his daughter's which are also exhibiting darker than usual coloration.

Here are some photo's of BlackJack's daughters, which are gravid.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Vixen (Nov 6, 2012)

Will you be selling any young from the 'BlackJack' lineage this season?


----------



## Icarus (Nov 7, 2012)

I didn't see any Diamond pic's, please post some. Diamonds are a girls best friend after all. =)


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 7, 2012)

Vixen said:


> Will you be selling any young from the 'BlackJack' lineage this season?



Possibly. If you are interested in any of BlackJack's offspring, just send us an email to [email protected]


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 7, 2012)

Can we see pics of your bluetongue setups ?


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 7, 2012)

Icarus said:


> I didn't see any Diamond pic's, please post some. Diamonds are a girls best friend after all. =)



Here's a striped male, one of our favourites


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow! He looks like a dot painting! Amazing!


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 7, 2012)

Harkiins said:


> Can we see pics of your bluetongue setups ?



Here are a few of the pits we use for our adults.


----------



## Icarus (Nov 7, 2012)

SnakeRanch said:


> Here's a striped male, one of our favourites



Ooooo very nice! i want, i want.....


----------



## Perko (Nov 7, 2012)

Now thats a good looking snake!



SnakeRanch said:


> Here's a striped male, one of our favourites


----------



## Troy06 (Nov 7, 2012)

hi love the pics could we see some pics of some WA black heads and did they breed this year really good to see what u are working on keep up the good work


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Great snakes snake ranch, do u have any pics of your hypo bredli's?

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Stimm (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Snakeranch, do you have any B&W diamonds?


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 7, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Great snakes snake ranch, do u have any pics of your hypo bredli's?



Sure, here's an old adult female and a young holdback.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks, the old female has a really nice red to her. The holdback is really nice aswell.


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 7, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> Thanks, the old female has a really nice red to her. The holdback is really nice aswell.



Thank you, we have high hopes for this years offspring.


----------



## Albino93 (Nov 7, 2012)

I have high hopes for all staff members aswell (as im sure everyone is excited to see results), especially from all the photo's ive seen, they certainly are amazing.


----------



## thomasssss (Nov 7, 2012)

SnakeRanch said:


> We haven't produced enough SA Woma's in recent years to warrant advertising them. The few that we do breed each year are always sold to those people who have been put on waiting lists. If you want something in particular and we don't have it listed, then just email and ask us.
> -


so i guess its the same sort of reason as this as to why your not advertising tanami womas anymore? are you still breeding them 

i got a male tanami from you guys out of last years breeding , you guys told me at the time he was one of the 2 that made it through incubation his a great little guy keep up the good work 

can we get some more pics of your womas ? pretty please


----------



## SnakeRanch (Nov 7, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> so i guess its the same sort of reason as this as to why your not advertising tanami womas anymore? are you still breeding them
> 
> i got a male tanami from you guys out of last years breeding , you guys told me at the time he was one of the 2 that made it through incubation his a great little guy keep up the good work



You are correct. We had a major issues with our incubator last season, many clutches were lost.

Luckily, the 2012/2013 season is shaping up to be our best yet.


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Nov 23, 2012)

How's this seasons BHP clutch's going, could we see anymore pics please?

Edit: The reason I ask is because I received my confirmation email this week.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 24, 2012)

very lovely animals there, I noticed you haven't got any pics of your cape york jungles on the site can you please pop some pics up for me please? capies are my all time favourit snake and NT BHP's.


----------

